# Need help sorting out which is which



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I got my all male peacock tank stocked a couple weeks ago and I know what species I have, but my problem is I've just got back into cichlids again recently and first time with peacocks, so even though I know what 10 species I have I am having problems telling some of them apart  Mainly because I am just not that knowledgeable yet to tell them apart without their full adult colors.

A few of them I know, such as the Lwanda, the OB peacock, the Albino red diamond I know which ones in the tank those are. And I know which one the Ethelwynnae is (only because he was the smallest that came in the order). But I cant pick out which one of my fish is the German Red, which one is the Red Shoulder, and I thought I knew which one was the Lemon Jake and which was the Benga sunshine for the past two weeks....but after looking at some pics online now I think I may have had them reveresed :? Some of them are young without much color so that's one reason I am having issues. But I wondered if I was to post some pics of each if you guys could help me ID which is actually which so that I know what colors to start looking for as they grow?

Stock list is as follows..
Red Shoulder
Lemon Jake
German Red
Lwanda
Benga Sunshine
Ethelwynnae
Alb. Red Diamond
OB Peacock
Usisya
Ngara Flametail

Here's the first pic. I'll just post them one at a time to help me keep it straight. I "Think" this one may be the Red Shoulder? or is this the Flametail? (or neither? lol) He just started coloring up a bit the past week. He's about 2" long right now.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Ngara Flametail.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you much appreciated. This is the next one. This one I have no idea what so ever which from my stock list he is....


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like a lemon Jake.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

chrish777 said:


> Looks like a lemon Jake.


I'm even further off than I first thought I was then if that is the Lemon Jake, because I was thinking one of these two was the Lemon Jake, and the other was the Benga Sunshine. So if the pic before this is the L.Jake, then what are these two?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

the front one is your usisya the other in back is your benga


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Excellent, you guys are a huge help. I'm tryin' to learn how to ID them but still not very good at it yet as you can tell :lol: There's still two more I am not sure about so I'll post those pics shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Will be interesting to see if the lemon jake, usisya and benga all colour up. The usisya is pretty though, might have to get me one.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay so this is what I know now with the help of you guys here plus the couple easy ones I knew already. ...

Red Shoulder
Lemon Jake- ID'ed
German Red
Lwanda - ID'ed
Benga Sunshine- ID'ed
Ethelwynnae- ID'ed
Alb. Red Diamond- ID'ed
OB Peacock- ID'ed
Usisya- ID'ed
Ngara Flametail - ID'ed

So this last pic has to be either the Red shoulder or the German red. He's only about 2" and I have no idea which one he is...


----------



## mike1234 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a feeling that you'll have a large issue telling those last two apart. I'm also thinking only one will color up in the end. Of course im hoping I'm wrong. The same may happen with the jake and the benga. Best of luck to you all the same.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

This last one may have to wait until it colors up most of the way tp make a positive ID. Since the German Red and Red-Shoulder are both stuartgranti species, there isn't much to differentiate them besides color.

If this fish is one OR the other, doesn't that mean there is still one more to ID? Maybe a photo of the last one will help show the differences between the 2.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> If this fish is one OR the other, doesn't that mean there is still one more to ID? Maybe a photo of the last one will help show the differences between the 2.


Yep. I just figured if this one was ID'able from the pic then the other would be a gimme as to which it was  I'll get a pic of the other one shortly so you can compare the looks of that one to this one.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay this is the other one of the two. So one of the German red and the other is the Red shoulder, I have no idea which is which though. Both are only about 2" at the moment.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

that one looks like a german red to me


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks lilscoots. And thanks again everyone, now I know which of my fish are which now finally :thumb:


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> that one looks like a german red to me


I agree that the last one is the German Red and the one before that is the Red-Shoulder. The Red-Shoulder should have more blue in the body & fins and the German Red will be mostly red/orange in those areas - and this appears to be the case.

Glad we could help, and it would be cool if you would update this post in a couple months. I'd like to see how these fish develop together.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> Glad we could help, and it would be cool if you would update this post in a couple months. I'd like to see how these fish develop together.


Sure thing. I'll wait a couple months and update some pics and such so you guys can see how they are doing.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Just noticed this morning that the German Red's starting to get a little more orange in the front of his body and his head is now starting to show more of a blue tint 8) 8) 
.
.
.


----------

